# Any Advice for Newport, RI newbie?



## forfun (Apr 3, 2006)

I am going to Newport, RI (staying at Fairfield Newport at Newport Onshore #5155) April 28-May 5 for the very first time and am seeking any advice regarding 'must do's', 'don't bother's', etc.

Right now, plan -
1. To get a Guilded Age mansion pass
2. Go to Battleship Cove in Mass.
3.  Go to Mystic, CT
4.  Visit the American Musuem of Illustration
5.  Visit Cullinary Musuem in Providence 
6.  Visit Blithewold Mansion
7.  Visit the Tennis Hall of Fame
8.  Take a clipper ship ride, weather permitting.

Are there any discounts?  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## CMF (Apr 3, 2006)

*The White Horse Tavern*

This is a must stop for anyone that likes to raise a pint.  It is reputed to be America's oldest restaurant and tavern.

Charles


----------



## Spence (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like you have a plan!  I lived there several times, don't know where you're from but be advised that summer in Newport starts about 3Jul and extends to about 5Jul.  Bring appropriate clothing and don't go in the water.


----------



## susieq (Apr 3, 2006)

Another good place to eat is the Pub on Bowen's Wharf ~ both food & atmosphere are great!! Will be chilly down there during that time frame, if at all breezy. There certainly will be discounts available, especially for the Mansions, when you check in to your resort. It's a beautiful area, have a great Vacation!!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Apr 3, 2006)

*Newport, RI*

Just go here: http://www.captainvic.com/top100/capvt100.htm for what to see, eat & do.

Here’s a panorama of Newport Harbor: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/57453125
and Newport Bridge: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/56376368

Eat here: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/56376367/large and
here: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/56376365

Visit here: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/50363597  and view the 
garden: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/56376368 (The Breakers)

Try your legs on Cliff Walk: http://www.cliffwalk.com/

Enjoy!




SBtS

_Here's to swimmin' with bowlegged women........._
-- Cpt Quint of The Orca, Amity, USA


----------



## shoney (Apr 4, 2006)

*mmmmm....*

Chowder at the Black Pearl...Delicious!


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 4, 2006)

Cliff Walk - a beautiful view along the water and the back of the mansions (wear sneakers or comfortable shoes).

Visit the Newport Winery

Newport Blues Cafe - good eats and excellent entertainment (if it's open yet)


----------



## susieq (Apr 4, 2006)

For more ideas, check out www.gonewport.com , Have a great time!


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 4, 2006)

forfun said:
			
		

> I am going to Newport, RI (staying at Fairfield Newport at Newport Onshore #5155) April 28-May 5 for the very first time and am seeking any advice regarding 'must do's', 'don't bother's', etc.
> 
> Right now, plan -
> 1. To get a Guilded Age mansion pass
> ...


I hope you know that some of the things listed are not as close to Newport as you may think. When I go to Newport that is where I want to stay. Cliff walk, The mansions, the shops, The sail boats, and My favorite restaurant is at the Castle and the ride there along the beachs is fantastic.


----------



## Denise (Apr 5, 2006)

Visited Cape Cod about 2 yrs. ago with 3 teen boys. the highlights were:
Battleship Cove (arrived upon opening, one of last to leave, need I say more?), the Mystic Aquarium (very nice) and the Newport Mansions. They grumbled about being dragged to the Mansions but still talk about them to this day and would like to see them again. Have a nice trip.


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 6, 2006)

We liked Brick Alley Pub so much we went twice for dinner in December when we had a last call at the Newport Club. Good salad bar and delicious garlic buttered spinach. Good desserts too. You can walk it.


----------

